# Our new baby!



## Susan Hankerson (Jan 16, 2017)

This weekend we adopted most adorable lady in our family! She has no name yet! But I like call her Peaches .


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Aww, gorgeous x


----------



## Susan Hankerson (Jan 16, 2017)

Jackie C said:


> Aww, gorgeous x


Yes! She is almost two months old. And acts like a little baby, wakes up after every 4 hours, eats plays and sleeps again


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Lovely kitten .i wish i could have had mine when she was young .she would have been a ball of fluff.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

So adorable. Wish Bertie had still been that small but was 12 weeks when I had him.


----------



## jhon544666 (Feb 9, 2017)

She is so adorable. 

Linda is a good name. (just a thought).


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Lovely 



Temporally_Loopy said:


> So adorable. Wish Bertie had still been that small but was 12 weeks when I had him.


Gah this is heartbreaking isnt it!. I understand the reasons why the pedigrees stay so long, but I do wish they were ready to come home a little earlier! Somehow they manage to be even cuter!


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I know Smudge, thinking about it - Bertie was actually 13 weeks old not 12 - which is even worse. I had seen a picture of him when he was about 8 weeks old and he was such a cutie, then visited him at 10 weeks when he was really fluffy and sleepy. At 13 weeks he didn't seem very small at all just adorable, everyone says he's too pretty to be a little boy and it's true.







This was him at 8 weeks - image courtesy of Osochic Ragdolls, I don't have any of my own at this age.

Because Ragdolls get so big he doesn't look like a baby any more although he's only 20 weeks old (21 tomorrow) and weighs nearly 6.5 lbs. His father is enormous and I've been warned that he may well get to 12 or 13 lbs in the first year and, of course, well over 20lbs when he matures at 3 to 4 years of age.

Any news of your new arrival?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Smuge said:


> Lovely
> 
> Gah this is heartbreaking isnt it!. I understand the reasons why the pedigrees stay so long, but I do wish they were ready to come home a little earlier! Somehow they manage to be even cuter!


serious question

why do pedigrees stay so long? 
is there something more they need from mum that moggies dont need?

thank you


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm sure that someone on here who breeds will be able to answer correctly but, I would think that: a) many of the larger breeds mature more slowly; and b) kittens are not released until after they have had both lots of vaccinations and it is known that all is okay with them. That's one reason why you generally cannot visit or view them until 10 weeks when they've had their first jabs. Other than that, I'm not sure myself.


----------



## shimmerose (Feb 21, 2017)

Susan Hankerson said:


> Yes! She is almost two months old. And acts like a little baby, wakes up after every 4 hours, eats plays and sleeps again


she is beautiful,what a cutie


----------



## SasMeg0762 (Mar 24, 2017)

Your baby is beautiful


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

The reason it is recommended that kittens stay with their Mum until 12 weeks is so that the kitten, while maybe not being fed, is still being taught by her Mum - grooming, socialisation etc.

My cleanest cats and best hunters, are cats that stayed longer with their Mum and I do notice a difference with the cats that I have that obviously didn't have this opportunity. Personally, I would always choose a kitten living their Mum and 12 weeks rather than 8 weeks, if I had that choice. Unfortunately, you don't normally get that choice if the kitten is non-pedigree.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh my word she is beautiful! Just look at that gorgeous tummy


----------



## kiya (May 22, 2017)

Beaut


Susan Hankerson said:


> This weekend we adopted most adorable lady in our family! She has no name yet! But I like call her Peaches .


Beautiful peaches


----------



## SimplyRosy (May 28, 2017)

Cutie


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She is so cute. The picture of the 3 kittens together struck me as they look so sad. I hope she has settled into your home.

My first kitten I got was aged 8 weeks old she was so scared and hid for a long time. All my pedigrees that I got at 13 week old have been full of confidence and very social and have fitted into a multicat household very quickly.


----------



## SimplyRosy (May 28, 2017)

Do you have a name yet? I think lots of people who aren't invested breeders just don't know that kittens should be with mum that long I don't think it's deliberate cruelty on their part in lots of cases they just think once they are weened they are fine. I just got my little boy Lumos from a mum at school (the kittens were her mums) when I agreed to take one I asked how old they were and she said she said 10-12 weeks it was only when I got him and saw how small he was that I realised he was much younger. I think her mum was just a bit clueless not deliberately cruel and is now getting her cats neutered.


----------

